# R32's dont exist??



## Jay (Sep 1, 2003)

i have tried numerous insurance quotation websites, and none of them seem to recognise a 1990 skyline! even when they recognise that its an import. 

Either it wont let me put a date in before 1994, or it only gives me the option of a 2.5??? 

its never easy


----------



## Jay (Sep 1, 2003)

LOL the amount of insurance compaies that say i cant insure one till im 25 is unbelievable! 
but managed to get a couple of half decent quotes with all mods declared..

22 with full NCB & still paying over a grand!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I tend to find you have to ring them as the websites never recognise the grey imports


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Tescos do it, but they've got the dates wrong on their website. The woman I spoke to told me to take the policy out online (and get the discount), then ring up and change the reg. year  

Actually saved me another £50 when I did too


----------



## Jay (Sep 1, 2003)

that was good of her! i got told be tescos i have to be over 25 lol!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I am 25


----------

